# The Lucky 7 Bubble thread of 2007 ~ this is our Year ~ Part 5



## Martha Moo

New home ladies


----------



## Tina xx

I'm the first to post  

Everyone looks good, good luck to the 2ww girls and Miss TC  

Tina xx


----------



## Maria Christina

Thanks* Em*  

*Kateag * sending lots of luck on this new thread for you too
       
   
   
   
 
   

*Miss TC* keeping my fingers & toes crossed for you My Angel 



















































love and luck to all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Wow 5 pages already!! MC, right back at you hun!!!

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks em for my bubbles 

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag*

Girls, someone has messed up my bubbles again. 

Please could someone 7 me up again?? 

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Kate ive put u on a 77

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks Kate, have put you on a 77 too. 

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thankyou

Kate xx


----------



## Maria Christina

Kateag  I did promise honey and have got you back to 777, my army didn't help
And if someone bursts this lucky 777 for you don't worry, cause look, 
you're only a thousand away from having 7777, four 7's
Haven't done it now, thought I'd save the four 7's for you're testing day, are you going to be good 
or are you testing early ?  Confess  

Kate have put you on 777 too  

love MC xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

Em have been trying really hard to get you on 777 
but now your bubbles have frozen and have stuck on 65535  
everytime I click it stays the same   will keep trying, sorry you're not on a 7 honey
where you going for your holiday ?

love and hugs MC xxxix


----------



## Maria Christina

Em have just tried again and it won't let me, will keep trying, so sorry you're not on 7's 
lol MC xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

Em it still won't let me do it  

am i only allowed a certain amount of bubbles a day 

Someone please put Em on 7's please
love MC xxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

MC, thank you  hun!!! You are a star! I will be trying my best to hold out til Monday!! What about you

Em's bubbles are on the max now, she cant have anymore, unless someone can pop them for her?? Wow Em, how cool is that, you have max bubbles!!!

xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

Kateag is that what it is, it's not fair, the max should definitely be 77777
I will hold out till the weekend, I think   but know i should wait till Monday
I just want to know now don't you
My boobs are like water melons, my mouth is tingling, I've been having pains, but I'm not sure if it's just the progesterone I'm on or not !!

Have you had any signs ?  Do you take any other medicines as well ?
Take good care
stay positive
Miss TC said it's MUMMY UNTIL PROVEN OTHERWISE NOW, I like it

love and hugs to all 
MC xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

I know the max should def end in a 7!

Symptoms sound good hun, but they are so easily confused with the horrid cyclogest that I am trying not to read into mine tooo much! (easier said than done!)

If you test early I want to know!! Cos then I might too!!!

xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

I know that the trouble, the drugs are crafty !
We'll have to wait and see, 
sending you lots of 
      
      

Will let you know if I do, but am going to try HARD and wait till Monday

lots of love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

MC thanks for trying to get me on a 777 appreciate your thought

Kate hope ur ok

everyones looking good bubble wise

just one thing

i may be going on holiday but        will still be here watching u both        

I go on sat we leave at 4am       

back laters

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

Maria thanks for my 777!

Hope everyone is ok?

Kate xx


----------



## brownowl23

Hi Girls

We are all looking good on our 77's

Chris


----------



## Martha Moo

hi 

everyone was ok 

Brownowl u were on a  87 so i bumped u up t a 7777

Em


----------



## MissTC

Em honey, I am gutted I have ruined your bubbles!    I was blowing away trying to get you up to a 777, but it wont let me go any further!  Oh hun I am sooooooo sorry!  I will ask Suzie or someone in Admin to put you back down to a 777 figure hun!

Everyone else is ok!

I promise I am NOT the bubble wrecker, honest!

Luv
Tracy
xxxx

PS just read back through the thread and realised Maria had already tried!  Serves me right for not reading first!!!!!


----------



## MissTC

Ah bless Suzie, she has sorted it for me!!  Sorry again Em honey xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

*Em* I need watching please      
a load of cheap hpt arrived yesterday in the post, and it's so tempting 
But I haven't, the 2ww of hell is bad enough without adding to it
4am is an early start, where are you going ?? 











































Hope where ever you're going it's









*Kateag* how you doing honey ??   
   
  

*Miss TC*







Fancy wrecking Em bubbles    only joking honey








Your next scan Weds isn't it ??
How you feeling ? 
                           

Checked everyones bubbles 

love and hugs to all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC

Maria Christina said:


> *Em* I need watching please
> a load of cheap hpt arrived yesterday in the post, and it's so tempting




 Maria, my Angel, stay away from those peesticks     

All 7's fine this morning 









Love
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## brownowl23

Em

HAve a good holiday and thanks for putting me on a 7777. I need it as I have a scan tomorrow, we should be able to find out their sexes tomorrow.

Chris


----------



## Martha Moo

chris

 with your scan

I will catch up on monday with you when i log in to check on the         that MC and kate are gonna get!


----------



## Maria Christina

Em thanks honey, I so needed to hear that.   
Em have a wonderful holiday, take good care and relax

Chris I can't wait for you to have your scan tomorrow, good luck, bet you can't wait

Kateag hope you're doing OK and staying away from the dreaded  peesticks

Miss TC my angel, thank you,  I do need checking up on, I can't believe I so tempted

Take good care all 
love hugs and lots of love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

HI Ladies, not been about for a few days so thought I better show my face
All bubbles are looking good this evening

Nic x


----------



## sallyanne1

looking good everyone


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies,

Just checking in.....all 7's present and correct!!!!!! Looking great!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls 

everyones looking good atm

can someone look after my 7's for me!

I will check in on monday from  spain!

Em


----------



## Maria Christina

Em have a lovely time in Spain, will definitely look after your 7's  


Everyone else looks good

love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

All is looking good!

Kate when do u test?

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, 

Kate my official test date is Monday  

Same as MC. 

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

I see thanks kate 

I will keep everything crossed for u

Kate xx


----------



## Maria Christina

All looking ok   


Kateag Goodluck for tomorrow honey, will keep everything crossed for you
only one more sleep  how you feeling  
  
      
  

love and hugs MC xxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

All bubbles looking good.

MC Im absolutley terrified how about you hun? Hope its going well?? This time tomorrow we will both know. 
      ​
xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

*Kateag* I'm terrified tooooooooooooooooo
But







praying for us both 
keep busy and try and stay positive
I've told my DH he can do the test, I'm too scared 
       
       
       
      
      
      
      

Sending everyone lots of 7's




















































lots of love and luck to all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Same here!!! He wouldnt let me test today, so I told him he can do it tomorrow! 

Good luck to you hun. 

I love the 7's!!!

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Kate good luck for tomorrow im so excited for u  Im sure it will be a BFP for u.

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag*

God I hope so hun! 

Im so nervous, I am actually shaking already! What am I going to be like tomorrow. 

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Awww kate u will be fine hun.

Kate xx


----------



## MissSunshine

Kate(Kamac80)
I put your bubbles on a 77 honey!! 

Everyone else looking good!! Kate and MC didn't want to mess with your bubbles, so sending you both lots of           and            instead!!!

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks rhonda


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks Rhonda!!

xxxx


----------



## brownowl23

Good luck MC and KAte for tomorrow.

Em if you look in scan showed 2 boys

All 77's looking good

Chris


----------



## *kateag*

Congrats hun!!!!

xxxx


----------



## MissTC

*Kate *         for tomorrow honey xxxxxxxxxxx

*Maria*         for you too my Angel xxxxxxxxx

All 7's are ok

Love to all
Tracy
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

Rhonda thanks honey  

Miss TC & EM I've been good,  thank you for making me wait ladies  

Chris thanks for your good wishes, two little boys how wonderful, I'm going to have a look
take good care

Everyone looks OK  

*Kateag*   Good Luck for Tomorrow Honey,
will be thinking of you  and keeping everything crossed 

Miss TC  thank you my angel    

Take good care all
love a very nervous MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Dawniem42

Hope you dont mind me gate crashing girls

Just wanted to wish MC & Kateag 



























































for testing tomorrow

Dawn xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

Dawn,  Dear friend we don't mind you doing us, this is a lucky 7 thread

My test says I'm pregnant, I can't believe it, am in tears, it's only the 2nd time in over 13 and half years
My DH say's he won't believe it till we get the blood test tomorrow
He's gone back to sleep, I can't

*Kateag * I'm hoping







you're going to be joining me honey ^fingercrossed^

lots of love and luck to all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Congratulations MC. So pleased for you! 

Here is to a healthy and happy 8 months and beyond. You deserve it. 
xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

*Oh Kate, thank you so much, that's so very kind of you 
especially when you've had sad news   

Thank you









I thank you from the bottom of my heart, you'll get your dream. 
Don't give up,    
have you got any frosties from this go ?
Take good care and thank you for your good wishes

lots of love and thanks
Maria Christina xxxxxx*


----------



## *kateag*

No frosties hun. Will try again soon, not sure when yet. 

Dont be too nice, you will start me off again!

Enjoy your time. 
xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

Sorry, it's just I'm in shock and you're being so nice, even though your heart is broken
I do remember what's it's like   

Am sorry you've got no frosties, but will keep everything crossed for you   for your next go

lots of love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## mouse14

Hi there, can i join you?

I've just noticed i've got 77 bubbles. I can't believe it. I'm starting my tx week wednesday, so hope it stays at 77.

Love Mouse x


----------



## Kamac80

MC big congrats hun.

Kate - just saw your signature - im so sorry i really thought this would be your time 

Kate xx


----------



## Tina xx

Kate, I so sorry hun  I really wish there was something that I could say to make you feel better  

Congrate MC, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months  

Tina xx


----------



## brownowl23

HI everyone

jsut checking in hat everyones bubbles are OK.

Chris


----------



## *~Nic~*

Wow Chris that bump is growing quick!


----------



## Kamac80

All bubbles looking good 

Kate xx


----------



## aweeze

EEK - Bubble breakdown over here - HHHHHHHEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lou


----------



## Guest

ive ended you in 7 lou, sorry i cant do anymore im about to go out the door


----------



## MissTC

*Hiya 

Just checking in! All 7's seem to be present and correct!!

Love
Tracy
xxx*


----------



## MissTC

*Eeeek spoke to soon! Kateag you were on an 88 - back to a 77 now though honey
Luv
T
xx*


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I understand this is the place to go for lucky bubbles.

I have been ending in 7 so many times today (twice on a 77....) someone keeps putting me up to an 8...can anyone help?
 (Im on the 2ww in case you hadnt guessed)

blimey that was quick

oh no we've gone over again.....

And back

Ill just ask you all to keep an eye out if thats ok?!!!

Ill do the same for you


----------



## aweeze

Thank you


----------



## TwiceBlessed

ah we meet again my bubble blowing friend


----------



## aweeze

- I thought you might find us over here! I been here ages I just go into hiding to protect my bubbles (I just blow and don't post) this way, I managed to keep my triple all through 2ww until nearly 15wks!


----------



## sallyanne1

All looking good


----------



## TwiceBlessed

morning sallyanne how are you today...feeling   lol

Blimey I hope we dont have a bubble panic situation today that was mad yesterday.


----------



## brownowl23

all seeem ok today


----------



## Kamac80

All 7's looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## Maria Christina

All looking OK, 

EBW1969 good luck for you 2ww, what day do you test ??
   
         
      
             

Miss TC   glad your scan went well and that you're on track honey   
                            

BrownOwl, you're bump is growing,it's lovely to see it 

love and hugs to all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC

*my Angel Maria, you were on an 18! Have popped you back to a 77 honey*   

Everyone else seems ok this morning
Love to all
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

Oh Tracy, I hadn't even noticed   thank you, I was so busy checking everyone else  

lots of love
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Morning all

Testing Monday...going   not sure what to think any more.....life is interesting though I guess......

Thanks for keeping an eye on the bubbles everyone x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

bubble disaster alert mayday mayday...xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Bubbles sorted hun. xxxx


----------



## brownowl23

Al bubbles OK

Chris


----------



## radnorgirl

Bubbles looking good.

Your bump is looking mighty fine Chris 

Helen
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thank you very much!


----------



## Maria Christina

helen you were on an eight, sorting it now

love mc xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

Helen you're back to 77    

EBW1969 you're in with a chance sending you lots of   
to help


----------



## brownowl23

Helen Thanks

Bump is getting ever larger, Think I will burst by the time they are due.

Chris


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Wow maria thats lovely thanks

Blimey someone really does mess with these bubbles it was all fine except me this morning.....


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

All 7's looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## Maria Christina

Can't believe it EBW1969 someone's put you on an 8  
will sort it now honey   

Everyone else looks ok
love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

You're on 77 now


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Should I take the notification off about the 7 do you think someone is just being mean now!!!!  

Thanks hon, your mouse ok with all that clicking?


----------



## Maria Christina

I'm sure there is a bubble monster out there, just shows what a sad life they've got
Don't worry, will keep and eye, and if they strike, I'll sort you're bubbles out
lol MC xxxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23

There is a bubble monster out there, but I try to keep on the right side of them I hope


----------



## Maria Christina

BrownOwl, you bubbles are OK, so is everyone else

have a good weekend ladies
lots of love and hugs
MC xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC

Hi ladies

Just checking in - all 7's are ok!

*EBW1969 * - especially checked yours hun! I know you are obsessed!  









Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok at the moment!

Kate xx


----------



## MissTC

Morning 

All 7's looking good.

*EBW1969 and KamacKate* - you were on a single 7 so have popped you both up to a double 7!

Could I ask a huge favour please if anyone is reading this? Our donor angel is having EC tomorrow so could someone pop me up to a double 7 too for extra luck? And can you all keep your fingers crossed for us that she gets enough eggs for us both, and that we manage to get some little embies ready for ET on Wednesday?

Thanks girls
Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Tracy ~ have put you on 777, Good luck and Thanks again chick 

x x x


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks Tracy.

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## MissTC

Nicky honey thank you so much for my























Hope you are ok chicky  

Love to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## MissSunshine

Tracy,

Don't want to ruin your bubbles, so sending you lots and lots of                          for your donor's EC tomorrow.xxxxx

everyone else looking v.good!

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

*My Angel Miss TC *        

here are lots of 7's for you honey 







































































































































































































































































   
                
               
      
       
       7777777       
     

We're all hoping and praying you're donor, will have plenty of eggs to share tomorrow
thinking of you
lots of love hugs and loads of luck
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC

Aw my Angel Maria, thank you so much for all those 7's - Funnily enough I just text you half an hour ago and you havent text back!     

I am crying here      My 777 has been ruined


----------



## MissTC

I have sent a pleading message to Admin to try and fix my bubbles for me


----------



## Maria Christina

Miss TC dont cry honey we won't let anyone ruin your bubbles

lots of love and loads of luck
MC xxxxxxxx


----------



## kelly2509

Hi ladies, I think I have caught the 7's bug. If anyone is bored please could you blow my bubbles to 777 I know its a lot to ask but we have to have all of the luck we can dont we.
lol
Thankyou so much
Kelly
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

kelly

all done honey

 for your baseline tomorrow        


Love Emxx


----------



## kelly2509

Ah em, bless ya. Thankyou so much. Hope they are left at that now. Thankyou very much for wishing me luck for tomorrow. 
Take care for now.
Love kelly
xxxxxxx ( 7 kisses for luck lol)


----------



## Maria Christina

*Ok Ladies Special Day today for Some Special Ladies  *              
      
      
  

*EBW1969* *Good luck with testing today*
will be keeping everything crossed for you              
      
  

*Kelly* *good luck with your base line scan today* 
hope it goes well               
      
  

*Miss TC* *loads of luck for you and your donor today honey*              
know you're worried so sending big hugs        
      
  

So sending lots of good luck to all, if it's anyone else's special day, please let us know
But we wish you loads of luck              
      
      
               

love hugs and loads of luck to all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## kelly2509

Morning ladies. Scan went well. Start stimming tomorrow. Loads of luck        and       
to everyone.
Take care
kelly
xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks all. Glad scan went well kelly.

My results are in and its a   amazing...!

Thanks for all the supportive bubbles.

I am obviously a little scared after last cycle but one step at a time.


----------



## Maria Christina

Kelly *great news* on your scan well done
Fingers crossed for the next stage
                            
                           

*EBW1969 Brilliant news, Congratulations *   
                
Am nervous too honey, perhaps we can hold each other hands, I only got my BFP last monday 
                            
                            
                            
                           

*Just need to hear from Miss TC now for a hat trick*
                            
                            
                           

love and hugs to all 
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

ps Em someone's done your bubbles to the sticking point again, please someone from admin could you change them to 7's thank you   

lol MC xxxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23

Special day for me tomorrow MC. Its my next scan, hope my bubbles are still at 7777.

Chros


----------



## aweeze

Lots of luck for your scan brownowl! Hope both bubbas are behaving themselves    

Lou
XX


----------



## brownowl23

Thanks Lou, Good luck for yours today

Chris


----------



## Maria Christina

*lots and lots of Luck Chris for you scan tomorrow & for Lou Scan today *  
      




















































love and hugs MC xxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze

Had mine! Wiggle is doing fab - phew!

Thank you both  

Lou
XX


----------



## Maria Christina

Ahhh well done little wiggle, grow strong for your mummy darling
glad all is well
                            
                            
love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

woohoo

those lucky 7's!!

MC i was a bit panicked this afternoon when my bubble were stuck so one of the lovely admin put me back to a 777 for my call from the pct 

thank goodness for that

Everyones looking good!

lou good that wiggle is doing good!

EBW fab news on the 

all good good good

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Great news Lou xxxx


----------



## MissTC

Hey *EBW1969*, fantastic news honey  so very pleased for you  

*Maria*, my Angel - thanks so much for all the positive vibes sweety     

*Lou* - hey hunnie great news about your scan    So, when do we get to see Wiggle? Have you a good piccy?

Have checked bubbles and all seem fine 

We went to the clinic today and Baz did his thing  spat into a cup    I was given my first gestone injection, which was actually ok!! We were then told Baz's swimmers were "excellent", so it's a matter of waiting for a telephone call tomorrow to find out how many eggs we got, if any    and how many have fertilised  

Please please wish us lots of lucky 7 luck!!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## aweeze

EBW - fabbie news on your BFP  

Tracy - as ever, I'm wishing and hoping for you     . The pics of Wiggle haven't been very good at the last 2 scans as he/she seems to have become a tad camera shy and "wiggles" around with his/her back to the scanner! The best pics were at 13wks (private scan and a DVD that I'm a bit addicted to!).  

Em - how did the call go then? 

Lou
XXX


----------



## Martha Moo




----------



## aweeze

Oi missus!


----------



## kelly2509

^congrats 
EBW on your   So pleased for you. Hope you have a happy, healthy 8 months xxx 
                               
for your scan tomorrow chris.
Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well.
   and       
to everyone
love kelly
xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

all bubbles looking good 7777777

*Chris* good luck today 
                            
                           

*Miss TC *  and my toes, that you have good news today
                            
                           

love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Chris and Tracy -hoping today goes well for both of you.

      

Thanks all.

Annoyingly enough its gonna be a very busy day at work today! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## *kateag*

Lou so glad the scan went well hun and glad wiggle is doing so well!! 

Tracey, keeping everything crossed for that call today. Good luck hun, let us know. 

Em, do you have your plan now!

Hi to everyone else!!

xxxx


----------



## kelly2509

Tracey, loads of luck for today
Kelly
xxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

There is a bubble fight tonight at 7!!! We can blow them and pop them!?  

xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

scary thought and I guess we may need some 77 reconstruction afterwards.....


----------



## kelly2509

Chris and tracey lots of luck for today           
love kelly
xxx


----------



## brownowl23

HUH they cant have a bubble fight and wreck my bubbles


----------



## MissTC

Hiya everyone

Just a quick update - we got







eggs!! Apparently 6 of them have fertilised really well, and the other one is a bit behind but they are persevering with it! They are going to take them an extra day, so ET will be Thursday not tomorrow! Another nail biting night tonight waiting for a telephone call tomorrow to tell us how they are doing and what time the transfer will be!!

Love and luck to all, 7's are ok!!!

Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## aweeze

Fab news - I always had 7 too! Let that be a sign 

Keeping fingers crossed hunny 

      

Lou
XXX


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Congrats Tracy hon sending good division vibes your way. xxxxxxx


----------



## kelly2509

Hi tracy, Brilliant news, well done.    
Good luck for ET thursday.
Take care
Kelly
xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Tracy that is fab news!

All 7's are ok!

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

At the moment bubbles are ok hope its not like armageddon in here tomorrow morning.... 

I am very scared!!!!


----------



## *kateag*

Tracey that is brilliant news!!! What a number!!! 

Good luck for the call tomorrow hun.

xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Tracy

Brilliant news on the 7 eggs hun.

      

We are all willing them on

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## brownowl23

Hi everyone just a quick news post I wasnt to get off before all h*ll breaks loose with the bubble fight.

Me - I had my third NHS scan today - first anomoly scan, both babies doing really well, definately boys! oh and they are both head down, now how much do I have to pay them to stay that way until the birth! 

Chris


----------



## brownowl23

Kate - I just got you back up to a 77.

Kamac working on you now.

Chris


----------



## brownowl23

Kamac got you on to a 77 too hun

Chris


----------



## *kateag*

All the bubbles have gone!?


----------



## honneybee

Hello please may I join you.
I did have lucky 7's and they are gone   

mitch
x


----------



## *kateag*

We cant even blow them at the mo!!!


----------



## MissTC

All bubbles temporarily gone!  

Tony challenged members to a bubble fight tonight, and Cheshire Cheese and the Bubble Monster got carried away and the server jammed!

Hope Tony restores our bubbles soon - so need our lucky 7's!!

Luv
Tracy
x


----------



## *kateag*

Men!


----------



## Kamac80

kateag said:


> Men!


LOL


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

heres hoping the bubbles will be back very soon altho we may have some super blowing to do after the bubble fight, last time i looked at mine (after the fight) they were intact

Tracy thats fan dabby dozy

7 a wonderful number!

 for ET sweetheart

Emxx


----------



## Maria Christina

No bubbles back yet ladies, will repair when I see them 

*Em* you have a new ticker  
so just wanted to send you loads and loads of 7777777 and luck  
      

































































*Tracy* well done on your donor, didn't she do well, and how lovely* 7* precious eggs for you
ahhhh


















































*I hope she's well and you both get your dream*
Don't worry they'll be fine, and loads of luck for ET
      



















































*Mitch*









*Chris* Oh lovely news on your scan, well done. And two boys, did you ask to know or did they tell you ?
Is your bump getting any bigger now ? 
With two boy's you may have to offer them car's for their 18th to stay head down  
My friend Liyella is having twin boys, just over her 30 weeks now, 
have you met her on the twin bumps ?

*EBW1969* how you doing honey ??        

*Kateag* hope you're OK 

*Lou *  *Helen *  * Kate*  *Kelly* 

*Whilst everyone's bubbles have disappeared, sending you all lots of *  




















































      
      
      
      
      
      
      



















































Good luck to all
love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23

Hi Girls


Well bubbbles are back and we all seem to have survived the bubble fight. I put a few right before the bubbles went away last night.

MC - We asked what sex the babies were. In fact we knew last saturday when we had aprivate scan btu wanted to double check. Not that there is much mistaking boys bits! My bump is growing so I will have to update my avatar in the next couple of days. I am now feeling the babys kick alot which is great. 

Cars for head down MC!!! *gasp* Perhaps woth it not to have to have a suroof delivery though 

I have met lillyells on twin bumps. She keeps us entertained. Not that long for nher now.

Hi to everyone else I will do more personals later


Chris


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Not all of us wahhhhhhhh!!!!

Help!!!

OK yes I see Im fine.  sorry panicking....lol

Was watching footie last night (we lost) so I missed it.


----------



## Kamac80

Oh good bubbles are back!

I need all the luck i can get for tomorrow!

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag*

Bubbles are restored!!!


----------



## brownowl23

Bubbles are back but once you have blown a bubble you have to wait 0.7 hours before being allowed another bubble action!!! slow blowing bubbles!

Chris


----------



## *kateag*

Really?! You can only blow one bubble at a time!?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls



Maria Christina said:


> No bubbles back yet ladies, will repair when I see them
> 
> *Em* you have a new ticker




Hun the tickers not new sweetie its been there about 2 wks!

It will prob change again at the weekend  
we have the verbal plan but not the written and until i get that i aint writing it down in case i tempt fate!

well bubbles are back

all 7's are doing ok

heres the latest pic of willow










Emxx


----------



## MissSunshine

Someone messed up my 7777!  I'm now ending in an 8    

Everyone else is looking good though!xxxxxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Girls

Rhonda-wasn't me this morning but as you can see from this link something has been changed 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95568.msg1340867#new

Larkles
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Pants I have an 8, could several people blow 1 bubble each please?!


----------



## MissTC

*Was going to try to pop you all back on 77's but Tony is still fixing the bubbles and you can only blow one bubble every 42 minutes!!!!!

Hopefully they will be restored soon!*

And, here's a me post, but just wanted to tell you my news

I went to the nurse this morning for my second gestone jab, which was totally fine, only stung a little bit, nothing major at all.

Then, at 11am the clinic rang me!!!!

The little embie that was behind didn't make it  BUT the other six are doing, in the embryologist's words "excellent". All six of them are at the 4 cell stage today and all 6 are Grade 1 !!!!! She said if they carry on like that we will have 2 transferred tomorrow and have 4 for the freezer!!  I am so so pleased, so we are just keeping our fingers crossed tonight that they all continue to do well. COME ON LITTLE EMBIES!!!!!!

Our ET is booked in for 9am in the morning!! Would you believe the only shop in our town that sells Dylon dye didn't have any orange  BUT I have got a bright orange smock top that I am going to wear, so hopefully that will do it, plus my orange Fertility Friends wrist band!!!

Best go and tidy up the lady garden!!!!

Love to all
Tracy

*PS - Em - Willow is adorable! Hasn't she grown  was she ok at the kennels?? Hope you get good news at the weekend sweety *


----------



## *kateag*

*FANDABBYTASTIC!!!

Brilliant news hun! So pleased for you!! Roll on tomorrow at 9!!!!

The orange smock top sounds good to me!!!!

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!*


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Tracy best of luck tomorrow hon.

Come on you embies....


 on the bubbles...I knew that bubblefight was a mistake


----------



## MrsRedcap

Tracy...best of luck for tomorrow sweetheart  

Sending you lots of orangey thoughts and vibes


----------



## natalie83

hey guys can i join in on the lucky 7 bubble thread please 

As i've been reading i've been bumping up everyones bubbles but i can only send one at a time... whats with the one every 0.7hrs about

I Started Down ****** on the 7th and Testing on the 27th so really really hoping 7 is my lucky number!!!

Good Luck to tracy for tomorrow... and lots of        

and        

to everyone else xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Welcome natalie

They look after you well on here with a frequent bubble check situation....and there are plans afoot to restore bubble blowing properly I believe.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## Kamac80

Rhonda i tried to bump u back up but could only blow 1 bubble!!

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I think I have wandered into a different lucky bubble thread  I see this one is in Egg Share....Im an interloper then.....sorry!!


----------



## Martha Moo

ebw

this thread is for everyone on the site!


i blew u a bubble to put  u on a single 7!

Em


----------



## Maria Christina

Don't like only blowing one bubble,







though the time now says every 0.125 mins ?
Please fix them soon, will keep checking, don't worry if you not on 7's will send you lots

Was this bubble fight , Boys idea ? 

*Tracy* Brilliant News, fingers and toes crossed for you today
      
      
      

*Em * sorry honey, that you're ticker has always been there, it's the drugs I'm on another planet at times
I'm looking forward to hearing you plan when you can say, so in Lew of it am sending you lots of  
      
       
      



















































*Chris* the promise of cars on their 18th,















you'd still keep you're promise if they were matchbox cars  
Hadn't heard of the sunroof option before















Take good care and lets see a picture of your growing bump soon
Lilyella is 31 weeks today, she's been in for a drip after an infection, she's at home at the moment
bless her, so  for her that they stay there for a while

*Vicki* hi    how are you ??

*Larkles*   just read you're pm  gutted for you  

*EBW1969* how are you ? have you gone back to work ?

*Natalie* lots of 7's for you, course you can join in as Em said everyone is welcome
Goodluck

*Kateag*  

*Mitch* 

*Rhonda* 

*Kate* 

*Lou* 

*Helen* 

*Kelly*  

love hugs and lots of luck to all
  
  
   
MC xxxxxxx

My darling DH has man flu bless him,







he's in the bed position already ahhhhh 
and it's his birthday tomorrow, 
will he be well enough for cricket Sat ??
I'd put money on it  
But if I do get it  am I allowed to take anything for it ?? Course it'll only be a heavy cold


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi all well these bubbles are a real mess!!!!!!! Hope they get sorted soon...because of the delay noone knows who has what do they and we keep going over.

Work is terribly busy (I went back for the 2nd week of my 2ww but you would never have guessed by the posting huh).  Now though I have to try and catch up.

MC- man flu ah yes I know it well......

Right must get on which is rubbish cos I cant do personals!!!

Good luck one and all.


----------



## brownowl23

MC- the matchbox cars are a great idea.  As for taking anything for a cold, the only thing you can take is paracetamol and lemon and honey. Olbas oil on a tissue helps you to breathe at night. anything else is on the banned drugs list. Oh and keep well hydrated, last time I had a cold I ended up in hospital with dehydration. Fortunately this time round I seem to be faring a little better, hoping Dh doesnt get it in time for us to go on holiday on Saturday. 

Hi to everyone else. I'll keep popping back to bump the bubles up to sevens.

Chris


----------



## noodlez

Could someone please sort out my bubbles?    
I am having ET tomorrow and need all the help I can get.


Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

will try and keep an eye...have added one (all we are allowed to do quickly) hope to get you up to better bubbles soon.

Good luck x


----------



## Guest

look at everyones bubbles        i will give everyone that needs thema bubble   i wish i could blow more tho  

hugs, maz xxx


----------



## noodlez

Thanks Ladies for the bubbles. What's going on with this bubble thing? How long is it gonna last?    

Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## kelly2509

Hi ladies, The bubble fight was a bit of a nightmare then from what I gather. 
Hi tracy         for todayxx
Hi MC- your post about your DH having man flu made me laugh. I can understand you totally. My DH had man flu recently, Didnt stop him going out to our local with his friends lol He made a miraculous recovery.   to your DH for tomorrow. x
Hi to EBW- hope you are okay.x
Hi to Chris, vicki, larkles, kateag, natalie, mitch, rhonda, kate, lou, helen, and anyone lese Ive missed.
Love kelly
xxxxxxx


----------



## noodlez

Trying my best to blow bubbles for everyone before lock out time  


Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## Kamac80

Maz i blew u a bubble so u are on 5 now but wont let me blow another one!!

Kate xx


----------



## MissSunshine

I can't believe the bubbles ........ how long is it going to take so we can blow them normally again??

To everyone that need the positiveity though, heres goes...........












































































































I hope that helps.
Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

maz is on a "6" but I cant blow again!


----------



## MissSunshine

Got Maz on a 7!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

woooohooooo


----------



## Guest

thanks girls, noddlez was on 5 ive blown 1 but she needs another  

i hate this nasty 1 bubble rule, i think we should start a petition then send it to tony        

hugs, maz xxx


----------



## noodlez

I need 1 more bubble


----------



## TwiceBlessed

there you go honey


----------



## noodlez

Thank you darlin


----------



## brownowl23

Is everyones 7's ok now?

Chris


----------



## natalie83

Looks like the lucky 7's are restored... Woo Hoo

C'mon bubbles we want you back.... blowing just one is pants!!! 

Does anyone need more bubbles


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Im going on a rescue bid around my other threads I think we are ok on here now....


----------



## Guest

i do! 790 of them to get my 777 back     

only joking, hows the 2ww going hun?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Yeah Natalie how are you coping?


----------



## natalie83

I'm going Flip flopping Mad     

( lol was gonna swear but thought better of it) 

Today is taking sooooo long... my msn isn't working so i can't chat to anyone and i'm craving stuff i can't have like Smoked salmon and cream cheese... Yummm!!!!

Only 10days to go... well 9days cos i'm not counting the day i test!!! 

I'm all bloated and my boobies are HUGE (which is great) but very tender!!! 

Sorry for the rant... 

How is everyone Maz hows the down regging going??

EBW how u doing hunni??

Brownowl... Loving your twin bump, i want one!!!


----------



## aweeze

My bubbles have gone to pot  no wonder I've gone down with a stinking cold!

Plus - I fly to Bulgaria on Saturday and needed my good luck bubbles to keep me and Wiggle safe on our journey  

Oh woe is me......


----------



## brownowl23

Aweeze - I have blown you a bubble, will come abck at regular intervals to blow you up to a 7 hun. Sorry about the cold, I have one too.

Natalie83 - I hope your dreams come true. I think my twin bump is gonna pop this afternoon, ive eaten far too much lunch for the space in my belly 

Chris


----------



## TwiceBlessed

aweeze we'll sort it out from here hon. Dont worry we will get you back up to 7.

I tried just now and the whole site crashed wouldnt let me do anything......

This bubble rationing is rubbish

not sure how I am my (.)(.) dont seem that sore and I came off the progesterone on Tuesday night. Im a bit worried my body isnt creating enough of its own tbh......i dunno one panic after another I suppose....

I am, however, eating like a pig and feel kinda windy/nauseous on occasion....


----------



## noodlez

Aweeze, I'm trying to blow too.


Noodlez.xx


----------



## Martha Moo

aweeze

i just blew u so ur one nearer to a 7!

Em


----------



## noodlez

Aweeze needs one more.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

ok everyone STOP now I think we are all there    (til someone else messes it up.....)


----------



## *kateag*

All bubbles seem ok to me. 

Have a good flight hun.x


----------



## brownowl23

Kate is not on a 7. Ive blown her one can we get her to a 7.

Chris


----------



## TwiceBlessed

She was earlier I thought...this is a nightmare!!! I have given her a bubble. Thanks chris...


----------



## natalie83

EBW i've been told by my clinic that if i get BFP that i will continue on cyclogest until 12weeks pg... 

I know every clinic is different but it seems there are some big differences in peoples treatments on here... 

If some one from ADMIN is watching.... PLEASE restore full bubble blowing capabilities!!!!!


----------



## noodlez

Kate's now on a 7


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Yes natalie I was (going) to be on it for 10w at my last clinic....

Have asked ladies at my new clinic why we dont stay on it.  Seems my consultant believes that you can end up holding on to non-viable pgys for longer if on it and hard as it is to go ahead without further support I have weighed everything up and know how hard it would be for me to find I have another missed miscarriage to deal with should (please no) the worst happen.  It is scaring me though a lot. I am putting my faith in my consultant (who I understand is in Tatlers top 100 private consultants) and just hoping hes right.  Also this clinic doesnt use baby aspirin but my last one did until 13w!!!

Please please let me be able to sustain this pregnancy without all the medication support!  (not that the medication support helped last time I guess).

Enough of this misery...I think I am feeling sicker than last time already so hope thats a good sign.


----------



## natalie83

U'll be fine sweetie... have faith!!!   

i dont know what to think... IF (& i soooo hope i do) i get a BFP on the 27th... i might speak to my consultant then and see what she thinks... 

The 2ww drives you mad... u have way too much time to think about things!!!


----------



## *kateag*

Aww ta girls. 

EBW some clinics provide you with the progesterone up until 12 weeks, and some dont. Im sure all will be fine hun, take it easy and enjoy the ride!!

xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

can't blow proper bubbles   

noddlez got you one, but you're on a 2

natalie did you one too,  

When will they come back properly 

lol MC XXXXXXX


----------



## Martha Moo

natalie and noodlez

i blew u both a bubble!

kate i blew u one earlier and someone else did too cos ur on a 7 now  



everyone else seems ok

Em


----------



## natalie83

Thanks Girls... keep 'um coming!!! 

I keep blowing them to everyone i can, when i'm aloud!!!


----------



## MissTC

Hi girls

Blew noodlez one bubble to get back to a 7 - but can't blow anymore now for another 0.125 hours!!!!

Just a quick update girls.....

ET went really smoothly and our embies, we were told, arereally good quality.  I have 1 x 8 cell grade 1 and 1 x >12 cell already compacted  on board!!  The embryologist was particularly pleased with the compacted one, she said it was really healthy and just perfect!  So we are now hoping and praying.  Unfortunately, out of the 4 left, one of them wasn't good enough to freeze, but hey, we got 3 8 cell grade 1's for the freezer!

Here starts the 2 weeks of insanity!  It's only been a few hours and already I am slightly insane  

Love to all
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thats great news tracy 

Kate xx


----------



## natalie83

Hey tracy... Great news... I had a super 12cell embie too but my embryologist refused to use it as he said it shouldn't have divided that much in 3days. 

I feel a bit sad now as he wasn't sure whether he was going to freeze it either...   ... i'd be interested to know what your embryologist said... PM me if you want!!

Very happy for u tho sweetie... woo hoo 2ww here u come... lol u'll be as crazy as me soon enough!!!

lots of        

Nat xx


----------



## larkles

Fantastic news Tracey  

Best of luck honey  for the 2 ww

Larkles
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Tracy - good luck hun.

What is all this bubble business about?  I've been awol for a week and dont get this 0.125 hours business?
How long is 0.125 hours in minutes anyway  

Nic x


----------



## *kateag*

Tracey brilliant news on the embies!!! Good luck for the 2ww!!! Keeping everything crossed for you hun. 
xxxx


----------



## noodlez

Natalie I'm trying to get you're bubbles up hun.

Tracy thats brilliant news hun. I'm having ET tomorrow so we will be on the 2ww together.


Noodlez.xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

one more needed for natalie


----------



## natalie83

thanks girls... 

If i notice anyone needs any to end in 7 i'll get blowing although i dont want to mess anyones up... if they are already on a 7.

Any ideas on when bubble blowing will be back to normal?!?


----------



## *kateag*

Natalie blew yours hun!

I cant be doing with this one bubble every whatever it is!


----------



## natalie83

thanks kateag...

I know... its really annoying!!!


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

hi sweeties please can you get me on a 7 having some bad luck at mo with my bubs xxx


----------



## kelly2509

Hi em, have blown you 1 bubble, it wont let me blow anymore but will try again soon if you are not ending in a 7 when I try.
kelly
xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Em ive blown u one bubble as well!! LOL

Well my lucky 7's must have worked today....Coz the OU finally emailed me - i got hubby to read what they said coz i didnt understand it! Basically it was the Disciplinary team who saw my case today over my hours from last year and have decided not to take any further action - PHEW!!! And that its being handed back to the OU course examiners for them to now make a final decision as to whether they pass or fail me! So in a way great but in another way im still back at square one! But at least im still on the course for now......

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

there you go that should be 7 hon.


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

many thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natalie83

Emmyloupink... So so sorry to hear of your loss of one of your bubbs  

Just wanted to send you all my best for a happy healthy continuation of your pregnancy!!! 

  



Nat xxx


----------



## aweeze

Just wanted to say a big thank you to all you lovely peeps that got me back on a 7 earlier today 

Emmyloupink - sorry to see that one of your little ones hasn't made it - sending     for the other one. The same thing happened to me hun and my little Wiggle has just made it passed halfway. 

Everyone is on a 7 - this bubble rationing is pants and no fun at all 

Lou
XX


----------



## MissTC

natalie83 said:


> Hey tracy... Great news... I had a super 12cell embie too but my embryologist refused to use it as he said it shouldn't have divided that much in 3days.
> 
> I feel a bit sad now as he wasn't sure whether he was going to freeze it either...  ... i'd be interested to know what your embryologist said... PM me if you want!!


*Nat* - To be honest I don't think your comment is very appropriate  Can you imagine how I felt after reading that about your 12 cell? When I have just had a 3 day 12 cell transferred?  We are supposed to support and encourage each other on here hun, and to be honest your comment really upset me. The only thing I can think of is that your 12 cell embryo was not a good quality one, and had maybe not compacted, or had fragmented. Mine is a "greater than 12 cell already compacted" embryo, they say greater than 12 cells because they don't know exactly how many cells as they cannot tell once it has compacted, but it was a grade 1 compacted embryo.

Your comment brought me to earth with a bump, making me think my lovely embryo I was so happy with is maybe not so lovely  I am sure you meant well Natalie, and I am sure you didn't mean anything nasty by your comment, I would just ask that you are a bit more careful in future before you post comments like that 

I am wishing you all the luck in the world for the rest of your 2ww hunnie - it is such a hard time, and I have everything crossed for you. We have a saying on the other threads "PUPO" - Pregnant Until Proved Otherwise"  That is what you are right now hunnie, so keep thinking positively and send your little embies lots of positive energy  Hopefully we can support each other through the next couple of weeks 

*Kamac* - that's great news honey!!! At least you know the score now, and you can stop worrying!!! I bet you have passed    you have worked soooooooooo hard     

*Emmyloupink* - can't imagine how you must feel sweetheart, just sending you a huge huggle 

*My Angel *  thank you so much for your text last night sweetheart   

Huge hugs to everyone, hopefully bubble blowing will be restored soon!!!!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

morning all, I think bubbles all seem ok (though when is it gonna be back to normal blowing capabilities).

Tracy hon- try not to feel down about your wonderful grade 1 embie honey although I can understand your vulnerability at the moment. Your embryologist said it all....ITS A GRADE 1
To everyone else on the 2ww hang in there....boy Im not finding it that much easier the "other side" of the 2ww...


----------



## Maria Christina

*Hi Miss TC*, I do agree, it would've frightened the pants off of me too  
If I'd just had ET and been in your place I'd have been in tears  
donor eggs are so precious, you've waited over a year for this attempt and what with the drugs
Don't worry, you're embryo's are fine, you're embryologist is paid to do a job, and I'm sure he/she is very good at it
if he/she thought there was a problem with your embryo's he would have said something
Let me remind you


> I have 1 x 8 cell grade 1 and 1 x >12 cell already compacted on board!! The embryologist was particularly pleased with the compacted one, she said it was really healthy and just perfect!


there all Grade 1, you have a 8 cell and a 12 that are tucked in nicely and growing, 
*so please don't worry *        Like you said the embryologist was really pleased   
sending you lots and lots of        
      
      
       
      

*Natalie*, I know you're looking for information honey, but your post did even scare me, 
I got out my books and read and had a look, and obviously for some reason your embryologist couldn't
use your 12 cells embryo. 
I'm sure it's upsetting to see someone else using their 12 cell, because it makes you wonder about the what if's
but they're may have been another reason honey, I'm sure it hurts and hope you find your answers.
If you need to find out more, about why, I would write to them, I've always found them very helpful in the past 
and if you ask them questions, they are happy to answer them 
The 2ww is hell for us all, Like EBW said, we're all very vulnerable, 
and we do need each other to keep positive       
Good luck to you on the rest of your 2ww Not long now for you 
sending you       
      
      

*EBW1969* I'm with you there honey, the otherside of the 2ww is hell 
sending you a hug  how you feeling ??
I'm feeling sick, which my DH said is the best birthday present he could have ahh

*EmmaLouPink* am sorry you lost one of your precious babies honey  and send you
a million 7's that this little one, like Lou's wiggle keeps growing, big and strong 
When the bubbles work properly I'll put you on 77  





































































































*Lou*  hope you are OK

*Em* can't wait to hear about your plans,  for you 
that you get them in writing soon
I have a Willow living next door to me, she's scatty, a long bearded collie
She lives with a Great Dane Dudley, he's so cute and always brings me a toy when I go to the door,
I used to let him out when he was a puppy for his pee break and he still remembers me ahhhh

*Kateag* how you doing ?

*Larkles* my dear friend was heartbroken for you, how are you ??  

*Noodlez*  *Nic*  *Kate*  *Kelly* 
hope you're all well 

*Chris* can't wait to see how you're bump has grown 
how you doing ??

Hope you all have a good day, 
I'm so grateful I've found FF, it's really helped me, and I've met some very special people
This board has been so supportive, so thanks









lots of love, hugs and luck to all
Maria Christina xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

ooooh look at my 7's

everyone is on  a 7

Em

i am off to drs this morning
maybe he has his letter already as his was being faxed


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls, 

All bubbles seem ok. 

Good luck at dr's Em. 

MC hope you feeling ok, Mrs Pg Lady!!

Tracey hope you and your embies doing well, roll on 13 days eh!

Hi to everyone!!!
xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

oh wow look at my bubbles!!!


----------



## Maria Christina

*Kateag* I'm feeling







sick







and so happy about it 

*Natalie*,  blew you one, but with this 0.125 min rule, hope someone gets you to a 7

*EBW1969* yah  look at your bubbles









*Em* good luck at the doctor's fingers and toes are now crossed for you 
I hope he's got his letter        
      



















































love hugs and loads of 7's
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23

nat ive blown you one too.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

5 more needed for Nat!


----------



## *kateag*

One for Nat.


----------



## Maria Christina

one more for nat


----------



## TwiceBlessed

one more to go!


----------



## *kateag*

Done


----------



## natalie83

Thanks girlies... i need all the luck i can get!!!

Feeling really really sick this morning... hoping so much its a good sign & its not cos dh has poisioned me with the steak dinner he cooked last night!!!   

Hope everyone is well this morning...


----------



## natalie83

Some advice please ladies if possible...

As i said earlier i have been feeling REALLY sick today   also feeling lightheaded and got a funny taste in my mouth.

Have been drinking lots of water, had some milk and some biscuits as thats all i can face at the mo but still can't shake these feelings. I've been eating healthily and regularly throughout treatment and resting lots. 

Dont want to get my hopes up too much as its very early days and i dont test until a week sunday...  but have been told these are very good signs. What do you think?  I am after all only 10days post EC.

Nat xx


----------



## noodlez

Oh no Nat was on a 0 just blew her one but she needs some more. Whats going on?



Noodlez.xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

oh to be able to multi-blow..... she is now on a 2


----------



## Martha Moo

just blew nat one


----------



## TwiceBlessed

i did again and posted that I did and the post disappeared...


----------



## natalie83

2 more and i'm there... thanks girlies... 

still feeling sicky...


----------



## TwiceBlessed

gotcha


----------



## natalie83

woo hoo... thanks

how r u feeling EBW??


----------



## TwiceBlessed

At the moment a little scared tbh

The midwife got back to me as I wrote saying I seemed to feel aware of my cervix

"Hi

you need to discuss this with your GP, if you were experiencing this towards the end of your pregnancy, it would be a normal feeling but not at your gestation

Let me know how you get on

Take care"

I dont think I can get to see him next week....Im worried something is wrong already.


----------



## natalie83

awww sweetie... hope not!!! Could be twins or triplets   

Can't you go to your GP as an emergency?!? I would... or ring your clinic


----------



## TwiceBlessed

The thing is Im scared im not even 5w yet.  I had a scare at 5w last time and I really dont need any more worry....I know thats stupid. I got for a 6w scan on 29th and wonder if I should see about it then.


----------



## natalie83

If you're that worried i would contact your clinic asap, even if its just so they can check your cervix before your scan on the 29th!

I really hope everything turns out ok for you... its such a worrying time!


----------



## noodlez

EBW you're on a 9 hun. I'm really trying with these bubbles!!!!

I'm officially on the 2ww now YAY!!!!


Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Noodlez sending you lots of      hun


----------



## Guest

here you go girls, lets get our bubbles back!!!


----------



## Guest

also someones messed me and nat up   pleeeease help  

(i'll try and sort you out nat  )


----------



## noodlez

I'm trying for you and Nat hun 



Noodlez.xx


----------



## *kateag*

Have blown the grand total of 1 to nat!!! 

This is madness!


----------



## *kateag*

Maz, am trying hun! 
xxxx


----------



## Guest

thanks kate  , nat ive manage to blow you another one


----------



## noodlez

Someone's messing with us   I'm on an 8 now     Need my bubbles.....I'm on the 2ww


----------



## Guest

im trying hun   hopefully we will get it sorted soon   



im back on a 7, thanks girls  

i cant blow anymore yet


----------



## natalie83

Maz i've just blown you nack onto a 7

Noodlez.. yr's are a mess too so just blown you one!!!

This is ridiculous... I think Tonys doing it on purpose cos we all did so well at the bubble fight!!!


----------



## Guest

yay nat blown you another, just need 1 more


----------



## **Tashja**

Added 1 to Noodlez !!!  

T xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I having a rough day.  I was on 7777 now what is going on.

Have given everyone I can a bubble....


----------



## Kamac80

Ebw1969 ive blown u a bubble!

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

thanks this really is rubbish!!! bring back bubble blowing we need them....


----------



## Kamac80

And just blown u another one!!

Kate xx


----------



## brownowl23

just blown nats and ebw bubbles


----------



## TwiceBlessed

nat needs one more I need 5 please....grrrrr


----------



## Guest

blown you 1


----------



## TwiceBlessed

and now I only need two that was clever...rofl  

ooh now one....


----------



## kelly2509

EBW-Blown you one too. 
xkellyx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

noodlez got you back to 7...Hm im on 6


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Ok Im there so I'm going to bed on a 7....hope i am still on a 7 when I look again!

Night all busy weekend so dont know if I will get on...hope for full bubble blowing rights by the time I return


----------



## natalie83

Full Bubble blowing is back girlies... woo hoo


----------



## Guest

is it? woo hoo. does that mean we won?


----------



## natalie83

It does... i bumped up your bubbles for starting the petition!!! 

Good Thinking Batman


----------



## Guest

thanks hun, right i better get your 77 back we cant have you on a single 7 on 2ww


----------



## natalie83

Go for it sweetie... the more the merrier...


----------



## Maria Christina

hi all the Bubble are back  yipheeeeeeeee

have got all that I can on double 77, but look at my bubbles 

have a lovely day all, the sun is out









*special thoughts for our 2ww ladies What date are you all testing please.
Sorry if I've forgotten anyone, have I ??
   
Miss TC       
Noodlez       
Natalie83        *  
         
      
             
            
            
      
      

*Em** I hope your GP had the letter*              

Have a good day all, it's so nice to be able to blow bubbles properly again, going to make sure, 
all are on 77 

love and hugs MC xxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC

My Angel
You are now back to a 77 sweetheart, I am gonna blow and blow today until I get you on a 777!  So dont worry if your bubbles start to look funny throughout the morning, they will end up OK honest!  I will just need to rest my finger now and again!


----------



## Maria Christina

Oh Tracy thank you sooooooo MUCH, isn't it lovely to be able to blow bubbles again

lots of love and hugs Pregnant Lady
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC

There you go Maria honey     

A special 777 for a special Angel


----------



## Maria Christina

Tracy you are sooooooo good to me scan next weds so need them       
how you feeling ??        
lots of love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

morning girls

everyone is looking ok

MC GP didnt have the letter

but when i got back from GP i had it on the mat

I had to have my bmi checked which gp did yesterday to check it was under 30 still (it was 29.4 previously)

Its now 28.8 phew so we are all ready to rock and roll when the clinic can give me a start date which is possibly going to be july 

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Just passing through MIL coming today...

Thanks all so very much for the bubbles...Gonna nip round my other threads and check.  All seems well here


----------



## MissSunshine

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!   

Bubbles are restored and everyone's looking good with their 7's!!!!


----------



## Kamac80

Yay proper bubble blowing is back now!

Kate xx


----------



## natalie83

Glad Everyone's lucky "7" bubbles have been restored.

MC... I am testing on the 27th, a week tomorrow... so excited and nervous as well. Been sick this morning and was sick and feeling queasy all day yesterday so i'm hoping its a good sign.

How is everyone today?  Maz, Rhonda, EBW, Heffalump, Miss TC, Noodelz, Kelly, Brownowl, Kamac80, Tashja??

I'm sure i've missed someone out but its not intentional... honest   there are so many of us!!


----------



## Kamac80

Hi natalie im ok - babysitting later!

U?

Kate xx


----------



## noodlez

Hey Ladies
All bubbles look ok   Thanks for all your efforts with my bubbles yesterday. 

Natalie  I'm doing great thanks hun. Still in bed and DH is waiting on me  

MC  I'm testing on the 1st June hun

Brownowl  Loving your bump pics, you are getting huge hun  

Hope everyone is well.

Noodlez.xx


----------



## noodlez

I don't end in a 7


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya ladies

how r u all 

we have been out for a while today with willow 

DH wants to go food shopping i am tired and will go tomorrow i even offered to pay

hes gone to sleep shall i leave him there or wake him up  

Natalie i am sorry that you have been sick honey

       

 is the worst isnt it so many symptoms and we analyse every single one of them

the drugs can also cause lots of them i do hope tho that this is not the case

Wishing you a 

Emxx


----------



## MissTC

Hiya

*Noodlez* sweetheart, just blew you up to a 777 for extra extra luck!!!!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## MissTC

*Em * - honey BRILLIANT news about your BMI sweetheart!  so pleased for you!!!

I have just asked one of our lovely Admin to knock that nasty 8 off my bubbles  Some evil person ruined my 777


----------



## noodlez

Tracy, thank you darling  



Noodlez.xx


----------



## Martha Moo

evening all

everyone is on a double or triple except me

could someone kindly put me on a double 7 pretty please

thanks

Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

All done Em


----------



## Maria Christina

*Em* good news about your letter and *JULY* will be your time 
                           

7777777 *to our 2ww ladies* 

  

*Nat testing on the 27th May
Miss TC testing on the 31st May, If I can count properly 
Noodlez testing on the 1st June*
         
      
             
            
                            
      
      
  

All the 7's looking good, so have a nice sunday
love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning girls

everyone seems ok

Vicki thanks for the double i noticed u were on a single so gave u a double too 

MC thanks honey
My dh thinks i am  
i said i would like to start on the 7th July that would have to be a good thing al them 7's in the date!

Altho i prob wont have a choice in it lol

be back later on
Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

All 7's looking good today!

Kate xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Ok girls/boys I have a favour to ask you

I'm hoping the PCT will give Grant a new wheelchair tomorrow and need all the luck we can get as the PCT have no money in the budget 

Do you think you'd be able to get me on 17777?  Pretty pretty please?


----------



## MissTC

Vicki, sweetheart, I have blow you a couple of hundred, but have to dash off now for an hour!  I will come back later and do you some more - will need to wear a splint though for my finger - to blow over 7000 bubbles is gonna take lots of finger power     But anything for darling Grant xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Oi missus you shouldn't be dashing anywhere...you're on your 2ww


----------



## Guest

ill blow you some hun, ive got a poorly head so i dunno how many i will manage  




ive got you to 12277 hun


----------



## Maria Christina

Vicki will start you off with a few fingers crossed they give you your grant

lol MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

1000 done so far, so your on your way Vicki   
just done another 1000 but had some help with that lot xxx 

someones put me on an eight  
it's my first scan on Weds and am so scared
praying my baby will still be there

lol MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

vicki have left you on 14777 hopefully someone will get you to your target, 
bed beckon's, and drug time so will blow more in the morning 
so don't worry   

lots of love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese

MrsRedcap said:


> Ok girls/boys I have a favour to ask you
> 
> I'm hoping the PCT will give Grant a new wheelchair tomorrow and need all the luck we can get as the PCT have no money in the budget
> 
> Do you think you'd be able to get me on 17777?  Pretty pretty please?


Question Mrs R

If you don't get a grant tomorrow, how much would it cost to get a new Wheelchair.


----------



## lou29

MrsRedcap said:


> Ok girls/boys I have a favour to ask you
> 
> I'm hoping the PCT will give Grant a new wheelchair tomorrow and need all the luck we can get as the PCT have no money in the budget
> 
> Do you think you'd be able to get me on 17777?  Pretty pretty please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRedcap you've hit your target!!!! My finger is killing me!!!
> Lou.


----------



## Martha Moo

MC

some one spoilt ur 777  

tried to put  on a 77 but kept going over so ur now on and 077 

    

EM


----------



## Cheshire Cheese

Not me i stopped at 17,000


----------



## Martha Moo

MC
have popped u on a 777

just for extra luck for wednesday  they stay there!!

Love EMxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Woooohoooo thank you everybody   

You're all such wonderful friends...where would I be without you      

Lets hope it works eh? 

Love, hugs and snuggles

Vicki x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese

MrsRedcap said:


> Woooohoooo thank you everybody
> 
> You're all such wonderful friends...where would I be without you
> 
> Lets hope it works eh?
> 
> Love, hugs and snuggles
> 
> Vicki x


What would it cost for the wheelchair hun

Cheese xx


----------



## Maria Christina

Thank you all so much for the bubbles 


















































Am praying very hard for Wednesday








Thanks again lovely people       

*Vicki*, it's terrible that you have to fight for a wheelchair when you need it, have heard of it often 
though in my Disabilities Cricket Team.
Have to say it's disgraceful, if your son needs it, he should get it       
Sending you all lots and lots of 7777777 for extra luck 






































































































































































*For our PUPO 2ww ladies hope you're keeping and staying positive, know it's hard but TRY*
   
   
               

Nat testing on the 27th May        
Miss TC  testing on the 31st May, If I can count properly  did I Miss TC ??       
Noodlez testing on the 1st June       
   
  

Hope everyone has a nice day, have done a bubble check 
lots of love and hugs
Maria Christina xxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC

Hiya All 

*Maria * honey, you have got my test date right sweetheart   

*Vicki * - lots and lots of      for today, I hope Grant gets his wheelchair hunnie

Massive hello to everyone else! All bubbles looking fine

Love
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Huh I posted and got kicked out.

Trying to get cheese back up to a 77 but all this mouse clicking suspicious while you are at work...  please help!!!

Sorry I cant stop people can see what I am doing.....grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MissTC

*Noodlez * - that's you back up to a 777 sweety (I got vibration white finger now  )

*Em* - just realised you are 3 posts away from 10,000 posts!!! OMG!! 

Love to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## kelly2509

morning ladies, sorry that I have been quiet for a few days. Had a childrens party to go to saturday day and then my brothers girlfriends 18th saturday night. I really wasnt in the mood for socialisng but it ended up a good day and night really- although I was the only sober one at the 18th lol.
Yesturday DH took me out for lunch, then my brother brought my 2 year old nephew round and he run me ragged!!!
then lastight we had visitors so Ive not had much time to myself at all this weekend. I hope everyone had a nice weekend. Bubbles are looking good lol.
Vicki, lots of luck for today         hope DS gets his wheelchair.
Have a nice day everyone and I will catch up soon
love kelly
xxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

got cheese his double 7


----------



## MissTC

*Hi girls

When you pop online, can you all help me blow Maria Christina up to 27777 in readiness for her scan on Wednesday! I know she is scared and nervous, and an extra 7 will help!!!!!

Thanks
Love
Tracy
xxx*


----------



## TwiceBlessed

the bubbles are going mad Im stopping there or we might go over...


----------



## MissTC

Don't stop honey!  I have blown about 4000, just another 4000 to go to get Maria to 27777!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

oh ok watch this space


----------



## MissTC

thanks sweety x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

dammit gotta work will check in later ..

Ok Ive done about 200 odd someone please help rofl


----------



## MissSunshine

All 7's present and correct.... all's looking good.xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hey rhonda how you doing?


----------



## *~Nic~*

The bubbles are fixed!  Can it be true?

hooray!!

All looking good ladies.

Rhonda your dog is gorgeous - not quite as gorgeous as mine though  

Nic x


----------



## noodlez

Maria Doing my best with the bubbles hun  



Noodlez.xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

noodlez can you finish off the bubbles for maria so we dont go over between us (we are blowing together)!


----------



## noodlez

EBW ok hun.


Tracy,     for my 777 hun. Thanks darling.


Noodlez.xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

oh great noodlez we have her sorted....thanks for that have you got rsi yet?


----------



## lou29

Miss TC said:


> *Hi girls
> 
> When you pop online, can you all help me blow Maria Christina up to 27777 in readiness for her scan on Wednesday! I know she is scared and nervous, and an extra 7 will help!!!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Love
> Tracy
> xxx*


It must seem like i have tooooo much time on my hands but MC is back on her sevens again!!!
Lou.


----------



## noodlez

Yeah sore finger


----------



## lou29

EBW1969 said:


> noodlez can you finish off the bubbles for maria so we dont go over between us (we are blowing together)!


 Crikey, We must have all been blowing together  That was close!!!
Lou.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

but you have to decide whether to stop blowing and risk everyone else doing the same.....



LOL right now I need to be on 77777 ( I jest no-ones mouse could survive that).


----------



## noodlez

I know at one point the bubbles where going up in the 40's    
At least she's there though with 7777.
EBW I got plenty of time on my hands to blow bubbles  


Noodlez.xx


----------



## lou29

EBW1969 said:


> but you have to decide whether to stop blowing and risk everyone else doing the same.....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL right now I need to be on 77777 ( I jest no-ones mouse could survive that).


The mouse might.... My finger wouldn't!!!!!!! 
Lou.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

ah yes I see them sneaking up......long way to go. Seriously as long as i am on a 77 by next tuesday first thing please ladies when I go for my 6w scan.


----------



## noodlez

Phew will try and sneak some more in later hun. Clicking and having my dinner at the same time


----------



## TwiceBlessed

good place to have a break on a 77 rofl

I think we will all need new mice soon....

Right must WORK!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

bubbles looking good so I guess I can go home....


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya

just checking in as been in work today  

bad day   

Checked on 7's

everyone was ok apart from Rhonda so put her on a double  

Check back later

Emxx


----------



## MissTC

Huge  to everyone who helped me blow Maria's bubbles up to 27777!!!

Now, please bubble monster, leave them alone!  

All 7's ok

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Well the 7's worked I beat Grampian PCT and Grant is getting his new wheelchair  Hopefully he should have it in 4-6 weeks 

Thank you for the bubbles girls...


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya, please could I have a 7? I need my luck at the mo. 
xxxx


----------



## MissTC

*Kateag * - there you go sweetheart, 4 x 7's for extra luck   

*Vicki * - great news on Grant's wheelchair hunnie! So pleased for you both


----------



## Martha Moo

everyones looking good on their trebles

except me rhonda kate and ebw who are looking good on 77

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Em what happened to all your bubbles

Tracey thanks for mine hun!! Hope you doing ok. x

Great news on the wheelchair vicki!!! Good on you!!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Everyone looking good


----------



## *~Nic~*

Sally hun put you on a double 7

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo

kateag said:


> Em what happened to all your bubbles


Kate i kept getting blown to max no of bubbles and losing my lucky 7's so asked to lose some so i could get my lucky 7's back

i need my lucky 7's atm the 7777 did bring me luck with the pct and bmi didnt it!

well everyones looking good tonight!

will check in after work tomorrow

Em


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way folks

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96423.new#new

Happy chatting/blowing

Love Emxx


----------

